# Edronax (Reboxetine)



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried Edronax (Reboxetine). I have ben taking it for the last 4 weeks, but do not feel any improvements so far..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't got a clue what it is... all i know is that "some"... and i mean "some" meds can take ages to kick in. Numb is the best guy to ask about meds if any one i know


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It a noepinephrine reuptake inhibitor. It's a somewhat stimulating anti-depressant and it's also fast acting from the little ive read about it. It can take effect in as little as 3 or 4 day's and takes about 2 week's to reach full effect's. Most people see some improvement in a week or so.

That's about all i know about the stuff. It's not available in canada or the US i dont think. Why that is i dunno. Maybe it actually work's and that's the reason why.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Took ya i hadn't got a clue bout meds 

Thank you Numb.


----------

